# Want to rent West Palm Beach



## Momofbest4 (Mar 8, 2018)

Would like to rent at Marriotts ocean pointe 3/30-4/6 or 3/31-4/7.  I need a 2 bedroom


----------



## Mlev (Mar 9, 2018)

UNF., NO 2BR


----------

